# [SOLVED] Problema compilazione gtk+

## umbytux

Salve a tutti,

premetto che sono un utente nuovo in gentoo  (ho installato gentoo la prima volta un mese fa),

ho un problema con la compilazione dell'ebuild gtk+   :Sad:   avendo compilato kde-meta

non riesco a capire cosa possa essere.....

l'errore che mi da è questo:

     gtkprintercups.c: In function 'gtk_printer_cups_get_ppd_name':

gtkprintercups.c:138: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

gtkcupsutils.c: In function '_post_send':

gtkcupsutils.c:631: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

gtkcupsutils.c: In function '_get_send':

gtkcupsutils.c:970: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[4]: *** [gtkcupsutils.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/modules/printbackends/cups'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/modules/printbackends'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.13.ebuild, line  108:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/temp/build.log'.

 *Last edited by umbytux on Tue Nov 13, 2007 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Try `echo x11-libs/gtk+ -cups >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge -1 gtk+`

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Portage & Programming to Forum italiano (Italian).

sayonara dude

----------

## randomaze

 *umbytux wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> premetto che sono un utente nuovo in gentoo  (ho installato gentoo la prima volta un mese fa),
> 
> ho un problema con la compilazione dell'ebuild gtk+    avendo compilato kde-meta
> ...

 

umbytux, se nell'applicatione gtk non ti serve il supporto per cups (stampa) prova con il suggerimento di Hopeless.

Se invece ti serve dovresti postare l'output completo in modo che si può risalire all'errore principale (presumibilmente una dipendenza mancante).

Benvenuto nel forum italiano  :Wink: 

----------

## umbytux

Grazie innanzitutto per l'accoglienza

Io per il momento ho tolto il supporto cups ed è andato a buon fine   :Smile: 

Piu avanti chiederò perchè avro bisogno di cups

Grazie dell'aiuto   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Molto a naso... non è che l'automake di gtk tenta di far qualcosa con il sever cups che invece non è stato attivato?

Prova così 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start

USE="-doc" emerge -1Nu glib pango gtk+
```

----------

